# Vera Bradley Purse Cosmetic Bag..UPDATED with pictures



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I discovered this bag today. It makes a nice slipcase for the Kindle. Edgar fits in there perfectly in his Oberon (actually, it's a little snug, but it zips up). There are 3 mesh pockets inside and a zip pocket which give me room for my phone and ipod. It's a great bag to throw in my purse or just grab if thats all I'm taking.

This style is retiring, so it's 25% off.

http://www.ebags.com/vera_bradley/purse_cosmetic/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=130528










I'll post a picture with Edgar and the Oberon tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I know we have some Vera Bradley fans here!  And it's on SALE!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks good, the price is good, sold? ,,,  

Looking forward to the pics with Edgar.

Sounds like there would be room for a book light & the charger, too?

Marci


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought one of these a few weeks ago and it's perfect if you want a little extra protection for your Kindle when you're on the move. I got it from the Vera website in one of the discontinued patterns and it was only $15.00.
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=8&sku=10333%3a2


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Marci said:


> Looks good, the price is good, sold? ,,,
> 
> Looking forward to the pics with Edgar.
> 
> ...


No room for anything else except possibly the USB cable.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I bought one of these a few weeks ago and it's perfect if you want a little extra protection for your Kindle when you're on the move. I got it from the Vera website in one of the discontinued patterns and it was only $15.00.
> http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=8&sku=10333%3a2


Oh you had to tell me about the $15 ones didn't you? LOL! Ok, so now Edgar has an extra one coming ...and my mom has one now.... and so does my daughter.

As for room for a light, it really depends on what kind of light you have. A light wedge? Not a chance, but maybe a mighty bright.

Let me see what I can put in there and I'll come back with pictures


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It holds a lot! Here's what I put in: extra battery, microfiber cleaning cloth in first mesh pocket, cellphone and ipod with headphones in remaining two pockets. On the other side in the big zippered pocket I put the charger and a USB cable. (that picture is hard to see) Then I put the Kindle in the main compartment and the booklight in as well.

ETA: It's stuffed full with all this in it. I probably wouldn't carry the USB, charger, and light on a daily basis, only if I needed to pack it up for traveling.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I recently saw of her stuff for sale at barnes and noble, and this bag (I am pretty sure) the large bow cosmetic was a perfect fit,
for just the kindle in it's case. If you wanted to put it in your purse... say. A little pricey and the prints are a little busy for me personally
but I did like the fit.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I recently saw of her stuff for sale at barnes and noble, and this bag (I am pretty sure) the large bow cosmetic was a perfect fit,
> for just the kindle in it's case. If you wanted to put it in your purse... say. A little pricey and the prints are a little busy for me personally
> but I did like the fit.


That particular print is one that's being discontinued. The case pictured is on sale on the Vera website for $15. It's a little bit larger than the one luvmy has and your accessories would fit in it better.

http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=8&sku=10332%3a59


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It holds a lot! Here's what I put in: extra battery, microfiber cleaning cloth in first mesh pocket, cellphone and ipod with headphones in remaining two pockets. On the other side in the big zippered pocket I put the charger and a USB cable. (that picture is hard to see) Then I put the Kindle in the main compartment and the booklight in as well.
> 
> ETA: It's stuffed full with all this in it. I probably wouldn't carry the USB, charger, and light on a daily basis, only if I needed to pack it up for traveling.


*Holy smokes...you fit quite a bit in there! I love that pattern *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The bow cosmetic bag is also a bit larger than the purse cosmetic bag. I bet it would work just as good or better than the one I got.

Lg Bow cosmetic: 11" x 7¾" x 4"
Purse cosmetic: 8¾" x 6" x 2¼"

I didn't look at that one much because I was focused on the sale rack.

BTW..the additional one I ordered for me at the $15 is the same print Octochick posted for the other bag. Classic Black for my Mom and Capri Blue for my daughter.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm such a Idiot I never knew till now those quilted bags that my future son-in-law  has been giving me were Vera Bradley.

I thank my lucky stars that I didn't say anything to my daughter about him being cheap.

I guess I have to dig them out of the closet and use them.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> I'm such a Idiot I never knew till now those quilted bags that my future son-in-law has been giving me were Vera Bradley.
> 
> I thank my lucky stars that I didn't say anything to my daughter about him being cheap.
> 
> I guess I have to dig them out of the closet and use them.


*LMAO Tessa!*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> I'm such a Idiot I never knew till now those quilted bags that my future son-in-law has been giving me were Vera Bradley.
> 
> I thank my lucky stars that I didn't say anything to my daughter about him being cheap.
> 
> I guess I have to dig them out of the closet and use them.


Or sell them on eBay!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

After he marries my daughter


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Just an FYI for those of you who are fond of the Vera bags. I work at a Vera Bradley store and we got a "sneak peek" of the new Spring 09 bags. There is a new style that looks like it would be the perfect fit for a Kindle + some accessories. It is a square, messenger like bag but smaller than a typical messenger bag. Something to keep in mind!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tessa said:


> After he marries my daughter


LOL!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

megan said:


> Just an FYI for those of you who are fond of the Vera bags. I work at a Vera Bradley store and we got a "sneak peek" of the new Spring 09 bags. There is a new style that looks like it would be the perfect fit for a Kindle + some accessories. It is a square, messenger like bag but smaller than a typical messenger bag. Something to keep in mind!


That is a mean tease...lol...but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

megan said:


> Just an FYI for those of you who are fond of the Vera bags. I work at a Vera Bradley store and we got a "sneak peek" of the new Spring 09 bags. There is a new style that looks like it would be the perfect fit for a Kindle + some accessories. It is a square, messenger like bag but smaller than a typical messenger bag. Something to keep in mind!


Ok, you've gotten me interested. I just had to do go do a google search. _Vera Bradley spring 09 - in case anyone is interested._ I like what I see...Can't wait to actually see them in the store because I can't tell what sizes they all are, but I do like some of them. And to think, just earlier today I was telling myself I really needed one in purple. I'm SO getting that pattern!


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

megan said:


> Just an FYI for those of you who are fond of the Vera bags. I work at a Vera Bradley store and we got a "sneak peek" of the new Spring 09 bags. There is a new style that looks like it would be the perfect fit for a Kindle + some accessories. It is a square, messenger like bag but smaller than a typical messenger bag. Something to keep in mind!


Hi, Do you know what the name of the bag is so I can keep an eye out for it? I love Vera Bradley!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

megan said:


> Just an FYI for those of you who are fond of the Vera bags. I work at a Vera Bradley store and we got a "sneak peek" of the new Spring 09 bags. There is a new style that looks like it would be the perfect fit for a Kindle + some accessories. It is a square, messenger like bag but smaller than a typical messenger bag. Something to keep in mind!


Thanks for the heads up, Megan. Do you know when the new styles will be coming out? I really like that new purple print, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

I think that the name of the bag is the Mail Bag. It has "mail" in the name somehow . The colors should be out in early 2009. We typically have ours before Valentine's Day. There are 4 new classic colors coming out- Cupcake Pink, Cupcake Green, a purple pattern and a white pattern with multicolored flowers (Hope Garden, I think). There is also a new summer collection that will come out later, closer to summer. Many of the styles have been updated and there are a few new styles of bags, as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a huge Vera fan! Love the new Purple Punch pattern-will definetly be getting a few things in it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought I'd bump this since we've been talking about Vera Bradley bags.

The gift shop by me has these clearanced out for 50% off...$18

Even though I _CAN_ fit so much in it, I usually just keep Edgar, a spare battery and a cleaning cloth in it. The ipod and phone get tossed in if it's all I'm grabbing.


----------

